# 2 Icelandic geldings need a home



## Shari (Jul 28, 2009)

Not sure if I can put this here? Not something I really want to put on a sales board.

I can't afford to take them in, as I took in a rescue a few months ago already.

I remember some on this site wanting an Icelandic but I can't remember who.

I know of 2 older Icelandic geldings that are in need of a good home here in the NW. They are free to the right home. Not sure of their condition yet.

They are both rideable.

PM me.


----------



## Sabrina (Jul 28, 2009)

what part of the nw? i tried pming you but not sure if i did it right

thank you


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Jul 28, 2009)

Aww, They could come be fat and happy in our pastures! Too bad they're so far away


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am the one that wants an Islandic... shoot , I am in Switzerland . I have a perfect place for one too. Just what I am looking for an older ridable , hopefully slow , and mellow horse to ride in the forest from time to time. Sorry , wish I were there. I will let my friends know in California.

Krissy


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 3, 2009)

I also have been on the look-out for an icelandic for my grandaughter but unfortunately I am in Canada


----------



## Shari (Aug 20, 2009)

Danielle_E. said:


> I also have been on the look-out for an icelandic for my grandaughter but unfortunately I am in Canada


Am sure they can be shipped.


----------

